# Should I buy Galaxy S2 now?



## techlover (May 27, 2012)

As we all know that Samsung Galaxy S3 will be launched on 31st May in India...
But i dont want to buy a phone so expensive like it ...so i thought of buying Galaxy S2 now....Should i buy it now ..i mean one or two days after the release as the price will drop ? or after two three weeks...please can anyone tell me that now the price is 26k ..should i expect more price drop and how much?

Any other good phone in the range of 24-26k ?

Please help


----------



## randomuser111 (May 27, 2012)

You might wanna wait for Htc One S


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

The price should drop at 20-22k


----------



## techlover (May 27, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> The price should drop at 20-22k



Till when?? ...i am planning to buy it just after 1-3days after S3 is launched


----------



## ajaymailed (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy S2 is definitely a gr8 phone.  If your looking for more price falls, make sure you can get it before Samsung stops production and it disappears from market. Samsung knows its a solid product, and can hurt even galaxy S3 sales even if they frustrate customers with delayed updates.



> The price should drop at 20-22k


would be gr8 to get something like SGS2 for that price. would be interesting how much these new dual core phones will better the SGS2.

may be its better to compare One S & Xperia S with SGS2  before making the purchase.


----------



## techlover (May 27, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> You might wanna wait for Htc One S



Till when will it be launched? 

and btw HTC ONE S ...has a non removable battery , just 9GB storage(u wont like to go if u are spending 26k am i right? )   , microsim slot

Should i still wait for it?



ajaymailed said:


> Galaxy S2 is definitely a gr8 phone.  If your looking for more price falls, make sure you can get it before Samsung stops production and it disappears from market. Samsung knows its a solid product, and can hurt even galaxy S3 sales even if they frustrate customers with delayed updates.
> 
> may be its better to compare One S & Xperia S with SGS2  before making the purchase.



I dont think S2 will be stopped atleast till S4 is launched ...  Galaxy S is still available in the market ...there are more chances of Galaxy S disappearing 



Xperia S is yes an awesome phone but it for 31k thats too much...isnt S2 a good deal if i get anywhere between 24-26k ?....


----------



## ajaymailed (May 27, 2012)

> Xperia S is yes an awesome phone but it for 31k thats too much...isnt S2 a good deal if i get anywhere between 24-26k ?....


S2 is a gr8 phone for 24 to 26k. Buts almost an year now since the phone has been released. Sony & HTC have released newer models, no harm in checking what improvements they have done. you can check out reviews, video comparisons. 

one silly question
are you the person that believe in good looks as well as good brains or the only thing that matters is whats inside?
if latter then S2 is made for you and if former then look for Sony & HTC phones too.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2012)

simply wait. let it drop to 22k price level or forget it. If you want a mobile that stands out with power as well as looks, HTC One S.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> simply wait. let it drop to 22k price level or forget it. If you want a mobile that stands out with power as well as looks, HTC One S.


have you seen video reviews HTC One Series phones, why do the seem having problems with browser? , browsing doesn't seem impressive for their price points.


----------



## Soumik (May 28, 2012)

The original Galaxy S has disappeared a loong time ago. SII will follow soon... but will be there for another month or two. If you can wait.. wait till the last moment.. when u start getting rumors that SII is getting out of stock everywhere.. find and get one at that time.. U can surely get it within 22K at that time.
As for how it compares to the new phones, the benchmarks of almost all the new chipsets are out... and One S is even faster then SIII in many tests. So, it is quite far ahead of SII. Although, Adreno 225 is not upto the Krait standards. I think Mali400 inside SII and SIII beats it easily. 
If you cannot wait... u cant go wrong with the One S. IMO, its the best phone to get right now.


----------



## Santa Maria! (May 28, 2012)

I'm in a similar predicament. I'm waiting for a price drop on the S2 upon S3's release. Don't want to spend more than 25k... even that is really stretching my budget.

Is the One S _that_ much better than the S2? Gaming performance is important for me, plus storage. For me personally, the lack of an expansion slot on the One S is a really big deal. Its performance should kick S2 in the nuts for me to consider buying it :/


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> have you seen video reviews HTC One Series phones, why do the seem having problems with browser? , browsing doesn't seem impressive for their price points.



The problem is their stock browser blinks for a second for wrapping text at every zoom level... Just install and use Chrome browser as default on your HTC One series phone... that would be the smartest choice on any new ICS device...


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2012)

I don;t think s2 price will drop to 20k..
Samsung recently launched galaxy s advance is for 24k which is galaxy r replacer or u can say degraded version of s2..
if s2 drops to 20k then sga could sell for 17k..


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 28, 2012)

HTC One S doesn't have expandable storage. -,-


----------



## techlover (May 28, 2012)

Guys i am posting this again, why i am hestitating to buy HTC ONE S is 
HTC ONE S ...has a non removable battery , just 9GB storage(u wont like to go if u are spending 26k am i right? ) , microsim slot

Do u still think that I should wait for it?


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2012)

Get atrix 2 for 21k or else moto razr for 26k


----------



## ajaymailed (May 28, 2012)

techlover said:


> Guys i am posting this again, why i am hestitating to buy HTC ONE S is
> HTC ONE S ...has a non removable battery , just 9GB storage(u wont like to go if u are spending 26k am i right? ) , microsim slot
> 
> Do u still think that I should wait for it?


why just 9 GB, the rest 7 GB is taken by the ICS or what?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2012)

There is galaxy s advance at 24K levels. S2 will never drop to 22K !! 
May be after an year... good lucking waiting.

If galaxy s advance comes to 22k, then what ? then S2 at 26k. best, after months that is.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

techlover said:


> Guys i am posting this again, why i am hestitating to buy HTC ONE S is
> HTC ONE S ...has a non removable battery , just 9GB storage(u wont like to go if u are spending 26k am i right? ) , microsim slot
> 
> Do u still think that I should wait for it?



yes 16Gb is less. make it 10GB as user accessible (for music) and rest for OS + apps (4GB)


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2012)

One S has 9.5 gb user accessible and 2 GB for apps


----------



## masterkd (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy S2 is a very good phone..IMO HTC One S have few backdraws over S2..but that is only my opinion..dig a little bit into S2 and other phone of your choice..if you like it then buy it..you won't regret!!


----------



## misr99 (May 28, 2012)

I am thinking of buying the S2 as well . Compared it with many other phones , none are any good as s2 in that range . Not even the one S or the xperia P . So r the prices gonna drop any further ??


----------



## techlover (May 28, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> There is galaxy s advance at 24K levels. S2 will never drop to 22K !!
> May be after an year... good lucking waiting.
> 
> If galaxy s advance comes to 22k, then what ? then S2 at 26k. best, after months that is.



I too agree with you ..Galaxy S2 has very less chances of dropping till 22k ..it will start disappearing till then ..it should utmost drop to 24k.

And btw Galaxy S2 is available for 26k now only ..



ajaymailed said:


> S2 is a gr8 phone for 24 to 26k. Buts almost an year now since the phone has been released. Sony & HTC have released newer models, no harm in checking what improvements they have done. you can check out reviews, video comparisons.
> 
> one silly question
> are you the person that believe in good looks as well as good brains or the only thing that matters is whats inside?
> if latter then S2 is made for you and if former then look for Sony & HTC phones too.



Well I would like to go for a much more durable and strong feature phone than looks and i believe almost everyone would go by the same ....even if someone wants to show off(which i dont intend to  ) then just the Samsung Galaxy S2 is enough hahaha  ...btw HTC ONE S looks better than S2 ??

I thought of waiting for HTC ONE S coz it has a much better display than S2...but u see it has just 9gb memory for data and  2 gb for apps ...thats too low for now and if we are spending 26k for a phone i would like to use atleast for 2years ..and as per the changing mobile generation 2gb is nothing even after a year  

So finally is Galaxy S2 is a good choice now? I will buy after 1-3 days S3 is launched..??


----------



## misr99 (May 28, 2012)

Even i am about to buy the s2 . Compared it with many other phones ( one S , xperia P ), none come any closer to the s2 . From when is the S2 gonna be shipped along with ICS ???


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2012)

^
Htc One S display is NOT better than Galaxy S2 screen. It has pentile matrix, so even though it has higher resolution it is not as crisp. 

Also according to MobileStore One S is launching June 8th for 33k.


----------



## techlover (May 28, 2012)

misr99 said:


> Even i am about to buy the s2 . Compared it with many other phones ( one S , xperia P ), none come any closer to the s2 . From when is the S2 gonna be shipped along with ICS ???



I read in reviews that many people got ICS out of the box from April 2012 import date 
Samsung Galaxy S II shipping with ICS out-of-the-box in India - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Htc One S display is NOT better than Galaxy S2 screen. It has pentile matrix, so even though it has higher resolution it is not as crisp.
> 
> Also according to MobileStore One S is launching June 8th for 33k.



Then what is HTC ONe S better in ? just looks? 

and its approximate price is 28k on naaptol (though i dont trust this site)
but i dont think it will be for 33k everyone will prefer HTC ONE X by just spending 2k more 

HTC One S Price - Buy HTC One S Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## oombroid (May 28, 2012)

Guys, i have a galaxy R, which i think is a better option than buying a gs2 for 8k more. The only notable difference is camera and ICS support(which isnt much).
I am perfectly happy with this phone.
So instead of waiting for ever for price-cuts, buy a GSR(i know it is discontinues, buy you can still get it) or GSA(this is worse than GSR except for gorilla glass)...


----------



## chakmu (May 28, 2012)

It will not drop to 23k-24k  below now if storage is not problem HTC ONE S is great phone to buy .


----------



## techlover (May 29, 2012)

oombroid said:


> Guys, i have a galaxy R, which i think is a better option than buying a gs2 for 8k more. The only notable difference is camera and ICS support(which isnt much).
> I am perfectly happy with this phone.
> So instead of waiting for ever for price-cuts, buy a GSR(i know it is discontinues, buy you can still get it) or GSA(this is worse than GSR except for gorilla glass)...



Galaxy R was an awesome phone but it is now completely discontinued by Samsung and therefore Samsung Galaxy S Advance was launched....otherwise i would have thought about it



chakmu said:


> It will not drop to 23k-24k  below now if storage is not problem HTC ONE S is great phone to buy .



Dont you think that 9 GB storage is too less for a mobile above 25k ....common even if u buy a phone for 2.5 u can get 32gb expandable storage...and if i am spending 25k on a mobile i would like that it has dependable features for a later time ...9gb storage will be too less from just a year from now i believe 
otherwise yes i agree too HTC ONE is a great buy ...


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

@techlover : Can you list your requirements and arrange them according to your priorities so that it becomes easy for us to suggest?


----------



## techlover (May 29, 2012)

though its of little thinking here it is 
1.Powerful features enough to depend for at least 1-1.5 year 
 i mean the phone features should not go outdated very soon 

2. i prefer spending 24-26k 

3. good storage because as of changing time many apps and games will be heavy

4. display to be a little strong so that it doesn't break easily if i drop the phone

5. good looks

6. after sale services  should be good


----------



## misr99 (May 29, 2012)

techlover said:


> though its of little thinking here it is
> 1.Powerful features enough to depend for at least 1-1.5 year
> i mean the phone features should not go outdated very soon
> 
> ...



In that range Galaxy s2 is the best there is, in the market currently .. .


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

SGSII doesn't really have great audio quality.
So after looking at your requirements I assume that won't be a deal-breaker for you.

I am sure you must be aware of AMOLED display tint issues.
Other than that SGSII still is one of the better phones out there.
So I guess SGSII should be good for you.


----------



## techlover (May 29, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> SGSII doesn't really have great audio quality.
> So after looking at your requirements I assume that won't be a deal-breaker for you.
> 
> I am sure you must be aware of AMOLED display tint issues.
> ...



Any other good phone?

and that can you please tell me more about tint issue ..btw HTC ONE S  has Super amoled?



misr99 said:


> In that range Galaxy s2 is the best there is, in the market currently .. .


ignoring that list ..is it still the best buy? or any other mobile?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 29, 2012)

^^ SGSII fits well for your needs. Another option is the ageing but still worthy HTC Sensation for around 22k.



Terabyte said:


> SGSII doesn't really have great audio quality.


Oh, I thought it has pretty decent audio quality. GSM Arena review states like that.
Can you please clarify? Am also in the same situation like the OP but I also need good audio quality.


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

Regarding audio quality I have read about it on XDA forums mentioning that its audio quality is not as good as original SGS(which uses Wolfson DAC chip)
SGSII didn't have Wolfson DAC chip but some other chip(don't exactly know the name)
However there are some tweaks like Voodoo app which does improve the audio quality.

The new SGSIII now uses a slightly better version of Wolfson DAC now.

For more information put up your query regarding audio quality on XDA forums.

@techlover : HTC One S uses Pentile matrix(SuperAMOLED)
SGSII uses normal RGB matrix(SAMOLED Plus)
As Vignesh said HTC Sensation is another option(its cheaper as well).


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2012)

i was in the same boat as you are but i jsut bought s2 yesterday....
htc one s' horrible screen, unremovable battery and very limited storage( 11 gb for media) is a deal breaker for me......

i don't think s2's price is gonna drop below 24-25k since s3 is priced way above s2 segment


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

^^ One S's horrible screen? Why so? Is the pentile matrix really visible at that ppi, unless scrutinized minutely?
barring the limited storage, i dont really see any place where SII is better than One S. Can some one let me know?
Check out benchmarks at GSM Arena to chk out how they perform. 
Sensation is a vfm option in comparision.. but dosnt really stand a chance against Krait or any of the Exynos chipsets.
Since storage is a criteria for you... suggest u wait some time to get Galaxy S Advanced instead. 
BTW: I am favoring the Galaxy Ace 2  Cause of the Novathor chipset(Xperia P U Sola Samsung galaxy S Advanced) and would be quite cheap due to its midrange feature set.


----------



## Terabyte (May 30, 2012)

^Galaxy S Advance doesn't even have a quarter of support that SGSII has on XDA forums.
Also don't think NovaThor is better than Exynos on SGSII.

No point getting SGA when SGSII costs just about 2k more.


----------



## Tathaga (May 30, 2012)

get XPERIA S @30k (awesome resolution, upgradable to 4.0)
or XPERIA P @25k (upgradable to 4.0 as well)


----------



## misr99 (May 30, 2012)

reddead said:


> i was in the same boat as you are but i jsut bought s2 yesterday....
> htc one s' horrible screen, unremovable battery and very limited storage( 11 gb for media) is a deal breaker for me......
> 
> i don't think s2's price is gonna drop below 24-25k since s3 is priced way above s2 segment



How much did u get the s2 for ? nd from where ??


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

@terabyte - ya thats true... but it would be soon difficult to find SII. Am sure once SIII is launched, they would slowly take it out of market. But seriously SGA is overpriced at the moment. Would love a 20K range for SGA and 15-16K range for SG Ace 2. 
And really performance wise.. Xperia S for 30 K doesnt sound good either. All devices are damn costly at the moment. Far more than they are worth.


----------



## reddead (May 31, 2012)

misr99 said:


> How much did u get the s2 for ? nd from where ??



local market for 25k

Edit:its 26k


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2012)

s2 for 25k!!
Awesome deal


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

reddead said:


> local market for 25k


Which local market are you referring to?? 
Last night my friend bought a new one with Bill/Warranty for 27.5K 
He inquired in a lot of shops at Bangalore as well. Similar pricing all over and even on eBay it's around 27K iirc.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 31, 2012)

I inquired about S2 last week.. 26k in Hyderabad...


----------



## far (May 31, 2012)

mm.. Well I'm in teh same boat as the techlover... Guys let me know if S2 will drop around 25 k in chennai.. I'm going for it...


----------



## Terabyte (May 31, 2012)

Soumik said:


> All devices are damn costly at the moment. Far more than they are worth.


The reason behind this is simple!
1 USD = Rs.56.xx


----------



## reddead (May 31, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Which local market are you referring to??
> Last night my friend bought a new one with Bill/Warranty for 27.5K
> He inquired in a lot of shops at Bangalore as well. Similar pricing all over and even on eBay it's around 27K iirc.



it's 26k....typo
i didn't even haggle with the shopkeeper...
its easily available at 26k at ebay:link, just use any coupon and bam its less than 26k.....


----------



## far (May 31, 2012)

reddead said:


> it's 26k....typo
> i didn't even haggle with the shopkeeper...
> its easily available at 26k at ebay:link, just use any coupon and bam its less than 26k.....




@ Reddead... Did it come with ICS preloaded ?. Coz in the shops S2 is available with ICS...


----------



## far (May 31, 2012)

techlover said:


> Any other good phone?
> 
> and that can you please tell me more about tint issue ..btw HTC ONE S  has Super amoled?
> 
> ...




Have you bought the phone?.. throw us some lights on any deals...


----------



## PCWORM (May 31, 2012)

Im also on the lookout for buying a smartphone and zeroed in on the SGS2. but there have been reports of samsung shipping a samsung i9100g (version of the SGS2 with inferior chipset and proccy) under the samsung i9100 moniker. can anyone who bought the phone please confirm this? if its true then ill have to rethink my SGS2 buying plans.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 1, 2012)

PCWORM said:


> Im also on the lookout for buying a smartphone and zeroed in on the SGS2. but there have been reports of samsung shipping a samsung i9100g (version of the SGS2 with inferior chipset and proccy) under the samsung i9100 moniker. can anyone who bought the phone please confirm this? if its true then ill have to rethink my SGS2 buying plans.



Its written on the box... i9100G

*10division.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Samsung-Galaxy-S2-GT-I9100-vs-GT-I9100-Box.jpg

Don't buy it...


----------



## PCWORM (Jun 1, 2012)

^ thank you


----------



## reddead (Jun 1, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> @ Reddead... Did it come with ICS preloaded ?. Coz in the shops S2 is available with ICS...



yup it came 4.0.3 preloaded


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jun 3, 2012)

It is the no. 1 dual core phone as of today.. I don't think any other phone can match it's flexibility and performance.. some phones don't have sd card slot, some have non- removable battery, others have terrible battery life.. Galaxy SII looks like a very balanced phone with good overall performance and a vast dev support.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 3, 2012)

i was checking out Sensation XE ICS just now, wanted to see how good it is compared to SGS2. Sense 3.6 is to die for, its awesome compared to Touchwiz, 1750mah  battery gives decent life. Looks are good compared to SGS2.
When it comes to response, camera, speed SGS2 easily outperforms Sensation XE.


----------



## techlover (Jun 5, 2012)

I have read about he heating issue of the S2 getting very hot even after very less usage....has Samsung fixed this issue or its still there?


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

techlover said:


> I have read about he *heating issue* of the S2 getting very hot even after very less usage....has Samsung fixed this issue or its still there?


There is no such issue.

I'm closing this thread.

"Should I buy Galaxy S2 now?" - entirely your wish.

Most people will advise against though. (the price hasn't lowered at all)


----------

